# lg or bosch front-load washer owners?



## dvellone (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking at either a lg or bosch front loader to replace the old top loader and it's always difficult sifting through online reviews. I've narrowed it down to these two manufacturers and wonder if anyone here can offer experience with either. 

I'm more concerned with the quality and heft of the main bearing in each and can't find much input on this.


----------



## lukem (Feb 28, 2011)

I have an LG...sorry don't know the exact model.  It has the direct drive system so fewer moving parts.

Although I've never actually operated it, we've had it for about 18-24 months with 0 issues.


----------



## Exmasonite (Feb 28, 2011)

did this ourselves about 4 months ago.  After looking at all the reviews and consumer reports, etc, we ended up going with the Kenmore.  Really good experience with sears and best price.  LG was REAL nice but couldn't justify $500-600 differences.  

also, when we did the purchase, the pedestals were thrown in for free.  i was adamant about not paying $300-400 for overpriced shelves.  (but it wasn't up to me... homemade wasn't gonna cut it with the boss lady so this worked out well)


----------



## WhitePine (Feb 28, 2011)

We looked at LG and Bosch front loaders when we built our new house. We tentatively settled on Bosch, then did some serious digging. Bottom line, too many people having trouble with front loaders period. Then there is the mold issue. Some people get it with FLs, some don't. There didn't seem be any rhyme or reason as to who gets it and who doesn't. We didn't want to go down that path and find out the hard way, so we decided against a FL.  We bought a commercial top loader instead. 

We are happy (translation, the wife is happy. I'm ecstatic).


----------



## peakbagger (Feb 28, 2011)

One brand you probably havent looked at is a Staber. They are commerical machines built in the US and were around long before front loaders came out. They are a horizontal axis washer so they work like a front loader but are loaded from the top. They have a stainless steel drum and no transmission. Since they are top loading, there are no seals to leak. They use mechanical timers and about the only thing that can break is the drive belt. They are popular for off grid solar folks. Not cheap but they seem to run forever. They dont look very high tech, but they dont use much water and they do a great job spinning out water so the clothes take less time to dry.


----------



## semipro (Feb 28, 2011)

We've used a Bosch front loader for about 2 years now without problem.  We've been impressed with its performance.  It was also one of the few available clothes washers built in the USA.   

It is loud when it spins.  You want to make sure you have a stable floor with one of these as they really wind up when spinning and can really shake things up.


----------



## Later (Feb 28, 2011)

WhitePine said:
			
		

> We looked at LG and Bosch front loaders when we built our new house. We tentatively settled on Bosch, then did some serious digging. Bottom line, too many people having trouble with front loaders period. Then there is the mold issue. Some people get it with FLs, some don't. There didn't seem be any rhyme or reason as to who gets it and who doesn't. We didn't want to go down that path and find out the hard way, so we decided against a FL.  We bought a commercial top loader instead.
> 
> We are happy (translation, the wife is happy. I'm ecstatic).



Had our last top loader for 20 years and never a hint of mold or mildew - we leave the top open when it's idle and it dries out quickly. There are some top loading HE models from Kenmore and Whirlpool that look good.


----------



## Reggie Dunlap (Mar 1, 2011)

Whatever you choose leaving the door open when not in use is important. There have been class action lawsuits due to mold/mildew problems in the door gaskets. Leave it open and it you won't have any problems.

Also, they need to be level. Not kinda close, but perfectly level. The spin cycle is aggressive and they will walk across the floor if out of level.


----------



## begreen (Mar 1, 2011)

Very good tips and right on Reggie. 

We have had great luck with Frigidaire. The front loaders we've had are actually made by Electrolux. First front loader we had from them was made in Sweden, we had it for 10 yrs. with no problems. We upgraded a couple years ago with a remodel and the new unit (Gallery series) has been doing fine. We also got an Electrolux oven (not Frigidaire) and it too has been great.


----------



## Exmasonite (Mar 1, 2011)

I was hesitant to go with the front loaders after hearing some horror stories but after 5 months, am THRILLED with them.  Uses a lot less water, a SCANT amount of soap compared to our old economy model top loaders.  The spin on the washer gets a lot of water out so much less dryer needed = less electricity.  

+1 on leaving the door open.  

On a side note, big fan of newer HE detergents in general (top or front loader) and effectiveness in cold water.  Pretty much use cold water loads exclusively to save on hot water and clothes are just as clean. 

Lastly, personal opinion, but NEVER spring for the extended service plan... just save your money.  If it's gonna have an issue, it'll probably be in the first 3-12 months under regular warranty. Save your money.  That's what all the consumer reports and other sites are recommending also.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 1, 2011)

Not one of the two models you mentioned, but my wife and I have had a front loading Whirlpool (bought from Sears) now for over three years . . . in retrospect I think it was actually closer to four or five years . . . I can never remember this stuff . . . I do know that the only issue we had with it was with the original "paddles" inside that broke off . . . replacement paddles have been beefed up and have had no issues since then.


----------



## WhitePine (Mar 1, 2011)

For everyone who leaves their door open and has no problems with mold, you can find someone who also leaves it open and does have mold. We personally know a family that has been fighting this battle for years. They also thoroughly wipe down everything after each use, all to no avail.

There are probably multiple factors at work. I don't think the final chapter on this issue has been written yet.


----------



## Exmasonite (Mar 1, 2011)

maybe it's completely anecdotal but i am "hoping" that the mold issues were with the older molders and new machines hopefully have that beat.  but i have ZERO evidence to really support that


----------



## semipro (Mar 1, 2011)

Our previous washer was a front loading Maytag and it had mold issues and I'm pretty sure was the one that was the subject of litigation.  

We've had no such mold problems with our Bosch though we do leave the door open.


----------



## Reggie Dunlap (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes the early Maytag Neptunes had a lot of problems.


----------



## dvellone (Mar 2, 2011)

I appreciate the input very much.

I've looked at many of the other models mentioned but have narrowed my focus to bosch or lg. Lg has a ten year motor warranty and among the highest ratings on average, and bosch has always proven itself with great engineering - got to narrow the choice somewhere.

I'd rather not spend the amount that these machines demand but It's difficult to not consider the water savings, detergent savings, and the more effective spin cycle they offer. I'm off-grid so the water savings translates to much less electricity demand from my pump. 

Also, one issue we have is that our top loader just doesn't get our clothes that clean and we've tried every trick to change that. The agitation cycle is marginal and I think the front loaders have that beat by a long shot.


----------



## billb3 (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a maytag neptune and  I get a tiny one inch strip of black mildew  at the bottom of the opening.
No where else, just that tiny  little goatee strip. 


Mom has  these huge LG front load washer and dryer. Why she got these huge things after Dad died except  for spite because he refused to spend the money.

Haven't had any troubles with either. ( Maytag, nor LG)

Both houses have bee hive septic so  low water use is a  must have.
I don't think they clean any better than the top loader but they may put less wear on fabric.


----------



## Utilitrack (Mar 3, 2011)

We bought LG front loaders in 2009, my wife has been after me ever since to go back to toploaders due to 1) mold and mildew stench emanating from it, I have had to "shock" it twice by running vinegar and bleach cycles only to kill the offending odors. I have to regularly drain the bottom of the machine to get out any stagnanat water. Granted that we caused some of the issue by using too much detergent for a while, causing the build up. 2) She hates the fact that every time that a transfer from washer to dryer is made that clothes hit the floor. 

I have been able to control the odor by using  www.technofresh.net/, but I will not be able to keep it at bay forever, and the added steps and expense of this product are not working for me.  I am not sure how we will proceed at some point I may have to bite the proverbial bullet and go back to toploaders, as they say a happy wife is a happy life.

Do you want to buy my LG frontloaders??? I will sell them cheap.


----------



## dvellone (Mar 3, 2011)

Utilitrack said:
			
		

> We bought LG front loaders in 2009, my wife has been after me ever since to go back to toploaders due to 1) mold and mildew stench emanating from it, I have had to "shock" it twice by running vinegar and bleach cycles only to kill the offending odors. I have to regularly drain the bottom of the machine to get out any stagnanat water. Granted that we caused some of the issue by using too much detergent for a while, causing the build up. 2) She hates the fact that every time that a transfer from washer to dryer is made that clothes hit the floor.
> 
> I have been able to control the odor by using  www.technofresh.net/, but I will not be able to keep it at bay forever, and the added steps and expense of this product are not working for me.  I am not sure how we will proceed at some point I may have to bite the proverbial bullet and go back to toploaders, as they say a happy wife is a happy life.
> 
> Do you want to buy my LG frontloaders??? I will sell them cheap.



The mold issue is a conundrum for me. Some folks have no problems and others do. I know we even had a problem with our top loader a year ago, but my wife insisted on immediately closing the lid after a wash cycle and that seemed to be the cause. I threw everything at it to little avail and finally got it beat I don't know how. 

I'm wondering if, as you mentioned,  excess detergent contributes, and particularly in a front loader which requires much less and even specially formulated detergent. That may explain why some experience the problem while others not.


----------



## ironpony (Mar 3, 2011)

let me just say
my wife hates them for many reasons
wishes we'd of never bought them


----------



## Utilitrack (Mar 3, 2011)

ironpony said:
			
		

> let me just say
> my wife hates them for many reasons
> wishes we'd of never bought them



X2!


----------



## Utilitrack (Mar 3, 2011)

dvellone said:
			
		

> Utilitrack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I certainly do think that using too much detergent is a big part of it.


----------



## pastera (Mar 4, 2011)

Kenmore HE3 front loader - need to leave the door open or else it stinks up the laundry room

I use a minimal amount of HE detergent with cold water and throw some pretty nasty work clothes in it - always come out clean...

High speed spin is great - clothes come out damp.

I've only had the washer for two years so I can't say much about longevity but I bought both the washer and dryer at the scratch and dent for (a lot) less than the cost of an 'in the box' washer so if they last a few more years I'm ahead of the game

Aaron


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 4, 2011)

This whole mold/smell thing has really thrown me for a loop . . . never heard it or experienced it before reading about it here. As I said I've had years with no issues . . . I know my wife does tend to keep the door open ajar after doing a load . . . but other than that . . . and using the appropriate (reduced) amount of detergent (usually the cheap stuff) we haven't done anything different and like Aaron I've put some pretty nasty stuff through the wash . . . often without her knowing.


----------



## pastera (Mar 4, 2011)

As long as the door is not latched the washer stays fresh

We also don't use any bleach 99% of the time so that may be a factor

If you do regular loads in hot or use bleach, that may be the difference (well you may not but the wife may....)

Aaron

Just had an eye exam - typing blind (dilated pupils) is fun :coolhmm:


----------



## PJF1313 (Mar 4, 2011)

We bought a Bosch (Nexxt 500) about 6 or 7 years ago. 

 No mold problems, but I can see where they might be if you didn't wipe the seal
between the door and the machine.  It has drain holes that go back into the drum,
but if some hair, or a forgotten tissue lands there, it could hold water.

 This machine made the move with us, about 4 years ago.  It is one heavy thing!
In the first house, it was on a tile over wood floor.  It would shake-rattle-and-roll when it
went into the final spin cycle. In the new house, it's on a cement slab, and we don't hear a
thing.

If you decide to get one, invest in the pedestals to raise it up a foot or so - it helps the back.

F.Y.I. - Bosch and Siemens  are the same company (Dodge/Plymouth/Chrysler; Chevy/GMC; Ford/Mercury).
           Both are/where made in North Carolina.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 4, 2011)

Aaron Pasteris said:
			
		

> As long as the door is not latched the washer stays fresh
> 
> We also don't use any bleach 99% of the time so that may be a factor
> 
> ...



Cool . . . betcha look like either a) you're really surprised or b) you're on some illicit drug.


----------



## richg (Mar 5, 2011)

I have the Bosch and have decidedly mixed feelings about it. It does use a lot less water and the clothes come out very clean. However, the damn thing is incredibly loud on spin cycle and it walks all over the laundry room. I'm looking at a set of padded "feet" which are supposed to help with noise, vibration and walking. Relative to mold and stink, we leave the door open and have never had an issue.


----------



## ewdudley (Mar 5, 2011)

Well kept secret:

Fisher & Paykel  4.2 Cu. Ft. Top Load Washer 

Best of both worlds.  Direct ECM armature agitator drive.  Low water and detergent use, very high speed spin.  No huge footprint.

A neighbor has been using one for 7 years trouble free, ours is 5 years old and running strong.


----------



## PJF1313 (Mar 5, 2011)

richg said:
			
		

> I have the Bosch and have decidedly mixed feelings about it. It does use a lot less water and the clothes come out very clean. However, the damn thing is incredibly loud on spin cycle and it walks all over the laundry room. I'm looking at a set of padded "feet" which are supposed to help with noise, vibration and walking. Relative to mold and stink, we leave the door open and have never had an issue.



richg - 

  I contemplated on lag bolting washer to the floor joists in the old house, but we where planning on moving anyhow.  I think that the bounce in the joists gets amplified as the washer spins faster, and making it walk or jump around the floor.  In the new house, they made a laundry area on a cement slab, and it hasn't moved an inch.


----------



## btuser (Mar 5, 2011)

About 4 years ago I bought a Samsung set.  I've had top loaders before and these are the best, although they have the same issues as everyone describes with the occasional musty smell.  Every few months (During the heat of Summer) I run some bleach through it which we don't usually use because we have a septic.  We leave the door cracked and it helps a lot.

What I will say about this front loader is I've never had a problem with noise.  They're incredibly quiet.  I even like the corney chime.    I was sceptical because we only paid $1000 for the set but they've been flawless.  The dryer is actually louder than the washer.


----------



## cottonwoodsteve (Mar 6, 2011)

We looked at new washers a year ago. I noticed in two different models in two stores they had water stuck in the door seals.
If you pry back the obvious seal lip you see another one. Where the total seal appears to attach to the front of the machine is really a third lip where water is stuck. This takes some careful pulling to get through these layers.
They appear to be tested with water at the factory or the water is used as a lube to put the gasket in.
Anyway, the water that was put in many months before, in China, was still there. This water holding could be the source of the mold causing moisture.
Leaving the side loader door open is not an option if your narrow laundry area is also a pass through for the back door or bathroom. A top loader you can leave wide open without getting in the was of you pass through path.
Another problem is the cycle time. I don't remember the exact numbers, but a top loader would do a normal cycle in 30 minutes and a new side loader took almost an hour. Manuals warn about needing a sturdy floor, preferably a cement slab. Not a good sign.

After analyzing all of this we bought an old fashion top loader washer.


----------



## jebatty (Mar 6, 2011)

It's only two months, but so far wife, who does most of the washing, is very satisfied with the LG, a model highly rated by CR, bought from HD, which delivered it from 45 miles away and hauled away the old one. We have a septic system, and the very low use of water now allows multiple loads of wash per day with no more water use than 1 load in the old top loader. Also, high speed spins means clothes are much dryer than before, and electric dryer use is down considerably. We're aware of a possible mold issue, and my wife dries the inner door seal and leaves the door open for a few hours, as the manual recommends. Always cold water wash. Really like the automatic water level setting based on the amount of clothes in the washer, very conservative on use of water, no guessing.


----------



## semipro (Mar 6, 2011)

ewdudley said:
			
		

> Well kept secret:
> 
> Fisher & Paykel  4.2 Cu. Ft. Top Load Washer
> 
> ...



These are very cool, made in New Zealand I think.  We almost bought one instead of our Bosch but it the FP was more expensive.  

I've been wanting to find a discarded one to mess with the motor.  Apparently, they're great for use in a wind generator.


----------



## dvellone (Mar 6, 2011)

The washer will eventually go the second floor of the new house we're starting this Spring and currently the laundry room is on pretty substantial joists with two subfloors and a full 4/4 finished pine floor. I can feel the top loader vibrate a bit throughout the house a bit though ( the house is tiny.)

Is the "walking" issue avoided by leveling the machine well? My top loader also walked a bit until I tweaked it's level.


----------



## dave11 (Mar 7, 2011)

My father's owned an appliance repair business for 30 years, and he does not recommend front loaders. There's not enough savings in normal use to justify the higher cost, plus the mold issue, plus both the higher costs when they need service, and the relative scarcity of parts. Stick with the standard top loaders, from the higher end companies, that are US-based.


----------



## begreen (Mar 8, 2011)

No offense, but your dad should see our water bills. We love our front loader.


----------



## Mcbride (Mar 8, 2011)

I have an LG front load that collects dust now, and we instead got another top load hybrid.
Its about 4 or 5 years old, but we got tired of the front load BS after a couple years, and replaced it with a top loader again.
Our new top load is a kenmore brand, without the tall agitator like the old washers.
it has just a small one, and it washes very well, and can hold a huge comforter, or do just a small load of delicates if we like.

The front load had to be a big load every time or it vibrated so bad it would move around to the end of the hoses.
It did not wash stuff to well if apcked to full, and the door must be left open all the time, or it stinks.

So it got pushed to a corner of the garage, and sits there still.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 9, 2011)

Darn thread . . . posted just a few days ago about having few issues . . . only to do a load the other day and find a bunch of plastic pieces in the laundry . . . turns out it is part of the outer drum that grenaded . . . that's the bad news . . . the good news is that it appears to not have affected the machine's operation (although I suspect I will repair it anyways) and the part should only be about $50 . . . vs. $450 if the bearing in the other half of the drum had gone.


----------



## moosetrek (Mar 9, 2011)

Just went through this search after the 1.5 year old Fisher and Paykel washer had its second set of probs, water pump went out, fried the computer.  Cost would be $350 for parts and an hour of my time, was awesome when it worked but wasn't worth it to keep having it break so after a huge amount of research I ended up with a Samsung front load, pretty much on par with the LG; but it was cheaper - only a bit more than a decent old-fashioned top loader.  So far no probs but only 3 weeks old, I leave the door and the soap drawer open after every wash.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 13, 2011)

There are some interesting comments on this forum.

First of all, I have to agree with Dave11. The cost of some front loading washers/dryers does NOT outweigh their energy savings. I paid $700 for a set of old school appliances: top loading washer and front loading dryer. They are basic. My wife wanted a set that was front loading and cost $1500. First of all, at $1500 a set I don't want to bend over every time I need to load/unload them (nor did I wanna spend another $300 on stands) Here is my justification on WHY we didn't get them:

Where I live I pay about 7.3 cents per KWh on average. My dryer has a 4400 watt element. I run it for 1 hr every time I do a load. I do 5-6 loads a week (lets say 6): 7.3 cents * 4.4 KW * .75 hrs *6 loads = $10.50 a week.

On those front loading sets, the heating element is just as big. The washer simply uses less water. So you run the dryer for about 1/2 the time. So I would pay $5.25 a week.

Since I am on a well, I don't pay for water.

Saving $5/week would take me at LEAST 3-4 years before getting my money out of a front loading unit. And as Dave said (a repairman friend of mine said the same thing about repairs), they break relatively easily.

All that to say, we all like fancy things but I decided to keep my washer/dryer old school.

However, I did almost buy a Whirlpool Cabrio  Energy efficient TOP loading washer.
http://www.whirlpoolappliances.ca/en/Products/WTW7800XL.html

Andrew


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 15, 2011)

RE: Stands . . . I was cheap . . . I spent an hour and built my own out of some left over wood I had in my garage.


----------

